# aluminum step horses



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm starting to think that it's safer to just drill out the rivots that come on the horses and replace them with nuts and bolts before they snap (which they usually do in a year or two) work place health and safety should ease up on us a bit and go after some of these manufacturers and change manufacturing guidelines on the equiptment we use.


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

*Aluminum step horses*

Just recently had one break. Luckily I was not injured. That same day I replaced the rivets with bolts. Good info to get out there.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

On Friday I noiticed that I was missing a rivet on one of my step horse's. Nuts and Bolts tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys are too high tech. LOL. I use a "horse", I call it that anyways. It's a 2x10 bout 7 feet long. The "legs" are made out of angle iron that look like upside down A frames. They have a "step" welded at the half way mark. It's about 24 inches high. Just right for 8 ft. lids. I have the same design, made out of wood, taller for 10 ft. lids. Really cheap to make and they last about 15 years or so. The smaller ones (for the 8 ft. lids) are probably 25 yrs. old. Just an idea. Errr. Maybe I should get a patent. LOL.

Actually, I've looked at the aluminum ones. Are they all that? I might have to get a pair.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

I've thought about making something like your horse eastex but would not like the idea of having something that wouldn't fold up and be more compact for moving around from job to job and ya they are all that except for the rivets.


----------



## big billy from bc (Jul 25, 2009)

does anyone else out there rub down all joints after 2nd coat, before polishing to keep down the dust!


----------



## erwin.zeez (Apr 26, 2010)

Mushin Drywall said:


> Just recently had one break. Luckily I was not injured. That same day I replaced the rivets with bolts. Good info to get out there.


well i have same case as u had
replaced all bolts


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Pinch benches!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

big billy from bc said:


> does anyone else out there rub down all joints after 2nd coat, before polishing to keep down the dust!


Yeah here in NY thats the norm.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

That's why triggers cost $60 and real benches are $250.


----------



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wal-Board Benches*

I agree with Darren, Wal-Board benches are the way to go. Almost every part is available on line for replacement. I see Marshalltown also has a bench out that seems to have the same design, haven't heard anything about the quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The marshalltowns just ain't wallboards, plain and simple. I've owned as many as eight at a time, could long leg stack a MBath high without breaking out scaffold. Yep, they weigh a butt load, but for day in day out hanging, nothing else compares


----------



## pollypainter (Aug 24, 2010)

What a great idea to replace the rivots! I have never thought of that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> You guys are too high tech. LOL. I use a "horse", I call it that anyways. It's a 2x10 bout 7 feet long. The "legs" are made out of angle iron that look like upside down A frames. They have a "step" welded at the half way mark. It's about 24 inches high. Just right for 8 ft. lids. I have the same design, made out of wood, taller for 10 ft. lids. Really cheap to make and they last about 15 years or so. The smaller ones (for the 8 ft. lids) are probably 25 yrs. old. Just an idea. Errr. Maybe I should get a patent. LOL.
> 
> Actually, I've looked at the aluminum ones. Are they all that? I might have to get a pair.


I've got a Werner "trigger" that I've had for 7 years and it still feels brand new...toughest bench I've ever seen. Someone just came out with a bench that incorporates an extension plank, but I haven't seen it in person, only read about in Walls & Ceilings. Sounds awesome though, if it works well.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

rivot popped out my bench I just got at Menards, 39 buck geuss I get what I pay for huh


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Marshall town stilts.
Rivets fell out within a few months.
wallboard and dura stilts are the only way to go.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's why triggers cost $60 and real benches are $250.


 :thumbup:

By the way has anyone else bought one of the 14" wide benches? I did! It was only 20 bucks more and its more like scaffold pick than drywall bench!! You don't have to get the bench perfectly lined up for a ceiling run to reach the edge anymore. But you'll still need the "old skinny" to get in closets,etc. And best of all my Walboard extension legs slide right in with no modifying.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

We used the Marshall towns for a while but all our fatass sheetrockers kept breaking the rails


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Me included:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm 160.. marshall town cannot hold up!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the one I was talking about. My Walboard bench hasn't left the garage in years.

http://seattleladders.com/index.php...id=161&zenid=763fe74dc59cefc3e866462626aa36c8

I see now they make a 4 ft and 2 ft version as well. I love these mofros. They make Triggers look like toys.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just grabbed a used one of these for $110 and its sweet!

http://www.falconladder.com/component/jshopping/product/view/20/110

I think it might have been used once by the looks of it. It extends from 4'-6' and legs are adjustable from about 18"-32" or so.


----------

